# Test for Dementia



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Please moderate this out if its been on before as I think it may bave been but can't find it.

Below are four (4) questions and a bonus question. You have to answer them instantly. You can't take your time, answer all of them immediately. OK? 

Let's find out just how clever you really are. 
Ready? GO!!! (scroll down) 
First Question: 

You are participating in a race. You overtake the second person. What position are you in? 



Answer: If you answered that you are first, then you are absolutely wrong! 
If you overtake the second person and you take his place, you are second! 

Try not to screw up in the next question. 

To answer the second question, don't take as much time as you took for the first question. 

Second Question: 

If you overtake the last person, then you are...? 

Answer: If you answered that you are second to last, then you are wrong again. Tell me, how can you overtake the LAST Person? 

You're not very good at this! Are you? 

Third Question: 

Very tricky math! Note: This must be done in your head only. 

Do NOT use paper and pencil or a calculator. Try it. 


Take 1000 and add 40 to it. Now add another 1000. Now add 30. Add another 1000. Now add 20. Now add another 1000 Now add 10. 
What is the total? 


Scroll down for answer. 

Did you get 5000? 

The correct answer is actually 4100. 

Don't believe it? Check with your calculator! Today is definitely not your day. Maybe you will get the last question right? 

Fourth Question: 

Mary's father has five daughters: 1. Nana, 2. Nene, 3. Nini, 4. Nono. What is the name of the fifth daughter? 

Answer: Nunu? 

NO! Of course not. 

Her name is Mary. Read the question again 

Okay, now the bonus round: 

There is a mute person who wants to buy a toothbrush. By imitating the action of brushing one's teeth he successfully expresses himself to the shopkeeper and the purchase is done. 

Now if there is a blind man who wishes to buy a pair of sunglasses, how should he express himself? 

He just has to open his mouth and ask, so simple.


----------



## 89429 (May 23, 2005)

Pusser whats the question ?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

This is based on honesty. You read the question and if you get some right you stick your result in the poll. I got one right, therefore I am winning at present. 8)

p.s. Bugger, Someone got them all.


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

is forgetting to type 'and you take his place' in line 7 a sign of dementia :?: :wink:  :lol: :roll:


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Pusser said:


> p.s. Bugger, Someone got them all.


It'll be a bl**dy politian! :roll: 
Thanks for letting me know what I've got.
Unfortunately, I've forgotten what it was. 
(that I was writting about?)
(I'm writting about something?)
My name is drummer & I'm 66 & a quarter. Mummy says I'm a GOOD writer! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Hm!!! I think therefore i am, i think. Well, maybe, argh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

smifee said:


> is forgetting to type 'and you take his place' in line 7 a sign of dementia :?: :wink:  :lol: :roll:


Is it a sign of dementia that I don't understand this question either.


----------

